# Impulsverlängerer für Zählimpulse



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Ich benötige Impulsverlängerer, die mir einen 24V oder 0V Impuls einer Dauer zwischen 0,5ms und 60ms auf mindestens 150ms verlängern, damit mein Automatisierungsgerät diese Impulse erfassen kann.

Kennt jemand sowas?
Bin für Tipps sehr dankbar!


Grüße

Harddisk


----------



## SPS Markus (23 Mai 2005)

Jawoll, es gibt so Dinger.
Habe ich mal 1997 an' ner S5 Anlage eingesetzt.
Ich kann morgen auf der Arbeit mal nachsehen wie die Teile heißen bzw. nach dem Hersteller.

Markus


----------



## edi (23 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Murrelektronik bietet Impulsverlängerer an .
Gibt sie mit fest eingestellter Zeit oder eben programmierbar .

http://www.murrelektronik.com/de/pr...d0aff2c05ebd8cf14684d1b94d4d8e25&pdf=3_10.pdf
Such mal den Begriff   MIB

Gruß

edi


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2005)

danke edi! Das hat mir schon sehr weitergeholfen!

@markus: wäre toll, wenn du nachschauen könntest!


----------



## SPS Markus (24 Mai 2005)

Habe heute morgen mal danach gesucht. Die Schranknummer und den Kunden habe ich gefunden, 
leider existiert der Plan nicht unter Eplan und ich muß erst im Keller suchen. Kann noch etwas dauern. (leider)

Markus


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2005)

*@Markus:*

@Markus:

das wäre echt toll von dir, wenn du das bei gelegenheit noch nachschauen könntest und das ergebnis posten!


----------



## Oberchefe (24 Mai 2005)

http://www.comat.ch/zeitrelais/d/detail.asp?EDV_Nr=4948


----------



## maxmax (25 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
schau mal unter:

http://kaufen.conrad.de/sensorklemme_sk_tpn.asp

das Teil gibt es auch bei:
http://www.di-el.de/Produkte_di-soric.htm
nur gefunden bei denen mit der Suchfunktion hat nicht geklappt.


----------



## SPS Markus (25 Mai 2005)

So,
gefunden, die eingesetzten Bauteile stammen von IPF
http://www.ipf-electronic.de/seite_12.phtml
Leider gibt es die Nummern nicht mehr, aber schau dir mal (auf der Seite des Links)
VY630001 - 0003 an, da wirst du etwas finden. Lass dich von dem Namen "Signalumkehrstufe" nicht verwirren.


Markus


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2005)

*Danke!!!*

Danke für die tollen Tipps! ;-)

Muss mir das alles jetzt erst mal genau anschauen...


----------



## DerDet (7 Juli 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich benötige Impulsverlängerer, die mir einen 24V oder 0V Impuls einer Dauer zwischen 0,5ms und 60ms auf mindestens 150ms verlängern, damit mein Automatisierungsgerät diese Impulse erfassen kann.


Was für ein AG ist es denn? Kannst du nicht mit Zeit-Bausteinen arbeiten um die Pherepherie öfters abzufragen?

MfG
Detlev


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
@ DerDet: 0.5 ms sind auch für die normalen S7 Eingänge zu schnell, da werden die Signale nicht sicher erkannt, aber da ist wenn die Signale nicht schnell aufeinander folgen ein Impulsverlängerer billiger als eine FM 350.

mfg

dietmar


----------



## DerDet (9 Juli 2005)

Hallo Dietmar,


			
				lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> @ DerDet: 0.5 ms sind auch für die normalen S7 Eingänge zu schnell,


Jo irgendwie habe ich die 0,5ms nicht richtig realisiert. Aber mit einer alten S5-115U/942 habe ich schon Impulse von 20ms sicher auswerten können und es ging sicherlich noch schneller. Klar ist auch, das dann jenachdem ein Programm "ausgebremst" werden könnte. Aber daher fragte ich ja was für ein AG es sei.   

Schaun wir mal, vielleicht bekommt man ja noch eine Antwort.

MfG
Detlev


----------

